# Should i buy this puppy



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Should i buy one of these puppy's ?
Flickr: yohan13's Photostream

The seller told me that he will show me the parents of these puppy's and the documents.Do these puppy's look healthy and look like GSD puppy's ?.i am going to visit them today and i will check all the documents but to be in the safe side i like to know your opinion. thanks in advance


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Not the kind of breeder I would buy from. Do you have a kennel name or website we can look at for this breeder?

The puppies look like they could be a mix.


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for the respond
Yes but i found this from a ad,This is from a normal family.I called this person few weeks ago but she said she only had female pup's available.since i needed a male puppy i did't bother visiting these puppies but she called me yesterday saying that she had a male puppy and she like to sell him to me.The reason she gave me,was this puppy was booked earlier but the person who booked the puppy refused to buy the puppy because his mother was ill and he could't take care of the puppy.

Here's the link
German Shepherd puppies For sale in Kandy - Free Classifieds in Sri Lanka 12 Oct 08:10 pm - Free classifieds at ikman.lk


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

They look like normal black and tan GSD puppies at 4 or 5 weeks old. It seems you are in Sri Lanka? I know that it is much different and that there are not high numbers of purebred GSDs in the far east...a pedigree of the pups would be nice to see....I would not presume to make a judgement on a breeder in your country as I know nothing about the show/work/koer opportunities to people there and could not hold a breeder to the same standard as I would in the US or Canada or Europe 

Lee


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you lee 
Yes i live in Sri Lanka.

Today i visited the puppy and he look so cute and chubby and parents are registered in CKC(Ceylon kennel club) they showed me all the documents relating the vaccinations and registration of the parents and lee your correct the puppies were 4 to 5 weeks when they took those pictures.
Next week the puppies will be 7 weeks old.I guess i am going to buy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck! They are adorable.

ROFF, if you can do us a favor and up in the narrow black strip along the top, click on User CP, then put your Sri Lanka location in so it shows up with each and every one of your posts to the left (like my Poconos info). That way we won't waste time saying go to Petland for buy something cause I'm betting you won't even know what/where that is!!!


----------



## roff (Oct 14, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee,
Thank you,and i added my Location to my profile


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see your new pup. Be sure to post pictures.


----------

